# Or this sound like allergies?



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

*does this sound like allergies?*

Bell got a new little baby sister this past Tuesday. She's a 12 week old long hair chihuahua that came from a breeder in NY. We decided to name her Boo. Heres a pic of her....




















Okay so here's the issue I'm having...everything was fine the first two days home, although I did notice that her ears seemed a little dirty from the start, however I left them alone because I didn't want to stress her out with cleaning them right away. Well by Thursday I noticed she was scratching at them, so I cleaned them out really well. By Friday they were really dirty again, and seemed to be really bothering her. She was shaking her head, scratching at them and seemed depressed. So I called the vet and was able to get her in for a check up that afternoon. The vet cleaned out her ears, took a stool sample (which was fine). She told me she has an ear infection and told me to clean her ears once daily and put the ear drops in every day for seven days. I also mentioned to the vet that I hear her sneeze a lot. She listened to her lungs and everything seemed fine. She asked if she has been doing any coughing, and I said no she hasn't. She didn't have any mucous in her nose or eyes so she told me she didn't think the sneezing is a concern.

Since her vet appointment her ears are def feeling much better. However I still hear her sneeze fairly frequently. She does not have a cough or any mucous in here eyes or nose, however I do notice after sneezing she will give her nose a quick lick with her tongue. The area underneath her nose looks more pink to me than usual. And her eyelids I noticed sometimes look pink and slightly puffy. Today they look a little better, but still not quite normal. Could this be somehow caused by the ear infection? Could it be allergies? I was thinking that maybe something in my home or area she has not been exposed to and is causing allergies to act up? Any ideas? I'm going to call and run this by her vet tomorrow to see what she thinks, but any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks"


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw! She is quite the doll. I hope you guys find out soon as to wats causing her sneezing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My first instinct would be allergies but keep an eye on her. Something new in your house or blooming in your area. I give my crew a lick or two of local raw honey to help prevent seasonal allergies (I take a tablespoon a day to help keep my allergies at bay)


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

How sweet is your new boo?!! My cousin had this issue with her baby chi. After ruling out ear mites of course, it was an allergy to either chicken, beef or a grain in her kibble. She ended up switching to raw lamb and stayed away from anything rich like beef, venison or from any protein with a feather. She also took all grains out and russet potatoes or corn. We both have our chi's on Primal Freeze raw frozen lamb nuggets. They are the perfect serving size for chi's. You can add a great probiotic, fish oil and coconut oil easily for various health reasons. Good luck!


----------

